# 2 unhackable tivo's, are they still?



## Flathed (Oct 18, 2005)

Hi, I have a Toshiba RS-TX20 and Toshiba SD-H400, I researched some old posts saying they were unhackable, are they still? If I have a shot, I can't find anything (by using the search feature) like a hand-holding walkthrough since I am new to Tivo. One thing I have learned is a majority of the posts being about DTivos, this forum seems great, but if it had sub catagories for Series 1, 2, and 3 and DTivo's that would be a lot less frustrating for the standalone guys. Sorry, the second part is a borderline hi-jack, but I see no "Site Suggestions" catagory.


----------



## Flathed (Oct 18, 2005)

Searching on another site, I found my answer about the RS-TX20 needing a prom mod, and I interpreted it looks like my SD-H400 is a regular hackable Tivo. Could someone confirm that my SD-H400 is indeed hackable? Thanks


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

Yes the SD-H400 is software hackable using killhdinitrd. For more info see here : http://azbikelaw.org/computer/tivo.html


----------



## Flathed (Oct 18, 2005)

Looks like exactly what I'm looking for, thank you very much Goon.


----------

